# Flourite made them horny



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

SWEET!
I changed to Flourite last week and took out all of the decorations in prep for plants. BAM! 3 pairs of spawners all lined up. 2 left, 2 center, 2 right, and one w/o a mate getting picked on everywhere he went. Those RB loved the new substrate!
Sold 2 pairs to get some $ for CO2







Had to be done. Needed to pay for some CO2 stuff, plus I just dont have the time right now for raising fry. Tried it once. Gave the fry away. My congrats to anyone who pulls it off successfully.
I kept one pair just in case I want to try again some time.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lol good luck wiht ur spawns

hey isnt 150 gallon waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to small for 8 reds 6 inches??


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

explain this change to fluorite. Sorry for the ignorance but i dont understand what you mean


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, tell me ur process, i might try it in my caribe breeding experiment


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

check_ya_self said:


> explain this change to fluorite. Sorry for the ignorance but i dont understand what you mean


Flourite is a substrate used instead of gravel which helps plants grow. I did a 100% water change. took out the old gravel, RINSED the flourite THOROUGHLY, then put it in the tank and refilled.

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Flourite.html


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

sounds good thanks for the info


----------

